# Annie5 - framing over uneven concrete floor



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check on your plans for the remodel or rebuild. The approved set by the County should have the detail or your copy. There are certain ways to frame over concrete, in addition to carrying any loads that the old wall had, safely. Adding living space may require additional procedures that we are unable to address without being there as your local building department would know. And.... welcome to the forum!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't have such plans. I live in a very rural town. 
Could you please direct me to a site(s) where I can find the information I need?


----------



## roadhouse (Jun 30, 2009)

anne, you must live next to me. i completely remodled my first house and buit the house we live now from below the ground up, and never heard or seen any of this code or inspection stuff. lol


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have any pics that you can post of the existing framing?


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a lot of pictures and they are loaded on my computer, but I don't know how to get them here (I have been trying).


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know how to email the photos, if that is a possibility.


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Here are pictures*

Will send another six shortly.


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

*More pics -*

Here are more pics. If something is not clear, please let me know.


----------



## Annie5 (Nov 9, 2009)

*And a few more*

You can see the area where the top framing is wider than what's underneath it, altho you can't see the bottom piece, which is still narrower. 

Looking at these, I want to check on whether I missed a crack in a corner of the cement sill where it meets the original living area slab.

All comments welcome!!


----------

